# Booter une machine sur un lecteur réseau



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Octobre 2001)

Je possède un iMac et un G4 que j'ai relié par un cordon ethernet croisé. J'amerais pouvoir booter l'imac sur le système du G4 (disque ou cdrom): le lecteur cd de l'imac est cassé!
comment procédé?
merci,


----------



## Gérard Bronner (14 Octobre 2001)

Booter en réseau sur mac n'est possible qu'avec un Mac OS X Serveur bien configuré.

Si ton iMac démarre à l'heure actuelle, que ton partage de fichier entre les deux machines marche, que tu as beaucoup de place sur tes disques durs (1 Go à peu près) et si tu veux installer un nouveau système (Ouf !), voilà la marche à suivre :
1. Mets le CD système dans le G4 ;
2. Glisse son icône sur "DiskCopy" qui se trouve normalement dans le dossier "Utilitaires".
3. Enregistre l'image où tu voudras.
4. Une fois l'image créée (c'est long), copie la sur l'iMac via le réseau (c'est long aussi).
5. Démarre l'iMac sans les extensions (appuie sur la touche majuscule au démarrage). Double-clic sur l'image (il te faut "DiskCopy" aussi sur l'iMac). Tu auras l'équivalent de ton CD sur le bureau.

Deux conseils pour finir :
1. répare ta machine, au prochain gros pépin tu seras coincé puisque les macs se maintiennent en bootant sur CD ;
2. coche l'option "Installation spéciale" que tu trouveras sur le deuxième écran de l'installation. Elle crée un "Dossier Système"tout beau tout neuf et garde ton vieux système dans un dossier "Ancien Dossier Système". Tu pourras y récupérer ce que tu voudras.

A+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Octobre 2001)

merci beaucoup,
A+


----------

